# Got the Dish Home Update on my 3900



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Last night my son came in and told me his satellite receiver in his bedroom was not working, I went in and checked it out and the power was off on his 3900.

After powering it up for him it came on. I had an idea to check if he got Channel 100 and up popped a screen telling me my receiver was downloading the Dish Home Application.

In just a few seconds I was at the Dish Home main screen, nice design but empty, some of the functions (such as support) say Coming Soon if you try clicking on them. It felt like a ghost town instead of a cool new feature.

The first thing I checked out was the games, I was mildly suprised to find that the games had sound! The demos I tried before there was no sound. The sound added a much needed boost to the games. My son enjoyed playing Carrot Mania. Dish is charging $5 a month for access to all the games, while the games are cute they will not be getting $5 a month from me, however if they priced it $1.99 I might pick up the games for him.

Zap2it TV was another choice for me, but its another feature I wont use. I went to check the movie listings and they had NO LISTINGS for ANY movie theater in CONNECTICUT!

I then checked my Horoscope, nothing big there.

The games ARE cute, but not worth $5 the rest of the apps are just filler. I don't think the Dish Home feature is anything special.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Games are a little better than I thought they would be , although a little cheesy.

It will be alot nicer I guess when they get the customer support going.

I would send Dish off an email and say Hey, add the movie listings for Connecticut.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would probably get a message back saying that the 3900 does not have enough Memory to add Connecticut listings 

My son likes the Carrot Mania Game, I am glad they made the good game the free game.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't forget the spare remote when the current one wears out. I usually wear out a remote after around 2 years just doing the Up/Down or # buttons switching channels. People start playing games with the remote and they will wear out even faster.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

what version the IRD's software became after the upgrade?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmmm..
SO the upgrade started - i see....
and i hear the new software version of the IRD is 141 (to replace current newest 140) 
Does any1 know if Dish is doing it from one IRD to the next one - lol, or by region, or by ser #s or how?

because i hear - that only small amount of People got it so far...
Thanks


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Tell me please or any1 else - is it real 3900 or 
ex 3800 upgraded to 3900?
Any1 else?
Why i am wondering - cuz i noticed from some posts that people who used to be 3800s and then upgraded to 3900 got this p141 now...

Tnanx


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine was a 3800 and it got the Dish home upgrade.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

gcutler, how on earth do you wear out a remote in two years? It's a very simple electronical/mechanical device that should last many years. I've only seen two remotes break. One was when I was little, and spilled soda on the remote. That made the buttons sticky and eventually it completely stopped working (I think my mom tried to wash it (in the dishwasher) and it caused electronic damage if I remember correctly). I was like 9 or 10. The other was my Gradma's remote, which still works but my tiny cousin broke the battery cover so the batteries keep falling out.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am a Dish Retailer. I have had customers wear out remotes to where they simply would not work anymore and get mad over how much it cost to replace it ($60) and I base that price on how much Dish charges ($45+15s&h). They just flip channels a lot. Most of the customers have not told me of any problems whatsoever, but most probably just called Dish when they had a problem. It only takes a couple three years to really wear one of those out.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Mine was a 3800 and it got the Dish home upgrade. *


That is what i ment - you too is 3800 that was upgraded to 3900 and now got the Dish Home upgrade..

I want to hear from some1 with a 3900 ( that never was 3800 in the past  ) - if they got the Dish Home upgrade already too?

thanx


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My oldest working remote is 14 years old. As soon as I buy a piece of equipment, I immdetiately wrap the remote in a plastic freezer bag. So far, I have never worn out a remote.


----------

